# Are you a guy or girl?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

It seems like this is one of the rare internet site that is relatively gender-balanced. So I just want to check - are you a guy or girl?


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

its not, there's more guys for some reason.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last time I checked, I am a man. :stu


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i want to be a girl today.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Last time I checked, I am a man. :stu


it may happen one day that you may wake up with breast, what with all the hormones and additives in food now a days, I think there's something in the milk.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^whoa...that can't be real


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

^ it is real


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

neurotic1 said:


> it may happen one day that you may wake up with breast, what with all the hormones and additives in food now a days, I think there's something in the milk.





lonelygirl88 said:


> ^whoa...that can't be real





mrbojangles said:


> ^ it is real


:lol

If you deflate balloons, that's what they'd look like, all crinkley and shrivelled. 

*hand up* A. a girl


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Doesn't look very balanced with 20 to 10 in favor of guy thus far.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

neurotic1 said:


>


UGLY :flush


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Sometimes shirts are our friends


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's definitely not balanced, though I wish it were.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I thought there were about the same numbers of each sex here as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

neurotic1 said:


> it may happen one day that you may wake up with breast, what with all the hormones and additives in food now a days, I think there's something in the milk.


The stress of being a Governor. :stu
He is in his early 60s. Age does play tricks on our bodies.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I kind of like these odds. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> The stress of being a Governor. :stu
> He is in his early 60s. Age does play tricks on our bodies.


But he looked ugly when he was younger too ... Like a plastic action figure  Not sexy at all.. Ohh well maybe that's just my taste :|


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not a guy. But I'm not a girl....

I AM WOMAN


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheVoid said:


> But he looked ugly when he was younger too ... Like a plastic action figure  Not sexy at all.. Ohh well maybe that's just my taste :|


Hey hey hey hey hey!
My dad was also born in Austria and all three of us have/had similar looks .


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a guy but I wish I was a ladyboy. lol


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> The stress of being a Governor. :stu
> He is in his early 60s. Age does play tricks on our bodies.


yeah its age, and wrinkles from having big muscles. But but there are guys that end up with real breast from taking steroids and such.



Phibes said:


> I'm a guy but I wish I was a ladyboy. lol


I thought you were a girl. it used to say that didn't it.

Sorry if i said this in the wrong way.

edit: I think girls are probably voting as guys.

edit: mentally i'm more of a child.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

all man baby.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hey hey hey hey hey!
> My dad was also born in Austria and all three of us have/had similar looks .


He he, don't be sad. Lot of women love that look. It's just me


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

A female.

Schwarzenegger used to look really good.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

The number of guys is almost double? That's a surprise ...


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

And yet we men can't join the Men's SA Group for some reason.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

STKinTHEmud said:


> And yet we men can't join the Men's SA Group for some reason.


Apparently because it is not relevant to get divided by gender?


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

TheVoid said:


> Apparently because it is not relevant to get divided by gender?


But there's a Women's SA Support Group with 95 members...

Besides, it might be a nice place to discuss SA issues that relate specifically to men.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am a Guy  incase anyone was wondering. Glad I could clear that up


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

either im a male or the doc forgot to cut off my umbelical cord


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

nubly said:


> either im a male or the doc forgot to cut off my umbelical cord


Your umbilical cord must be in a strange place...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Are we talking Pre-op or Post-Op?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I voted for girl.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I am woman - hear me roar... ;-)


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

caflme said:


> I am woman - hear me roar... ;-)


Wow keep it down people are trying to sleep.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dipper said:


> Wow keep it down people are trying to sleep.


purrrrrrr - is that better?


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

caflme said:


> purrrrrrr - is that better?


Much. Cuter too.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

sure, ill go with male.


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Last time I checked I was a guy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a boy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> It seems like this is one of the rare internet site that is relatively gender-balanced. So I just want to check - are you a guy or girl?


Either not well balanced or girls are too shy to vote. Though nobody knows who voted, so the shy girl theory doesn't work.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

female.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Neither. I reproduce by splitting in two.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Despite my avatar, I'm a giol.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Undecided:troll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

We are whooping you girls =P


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> Either not well balanced or girls are too shy to vote. Though nobody knows who voted, so the shy girl theory doesn't work.


Well, it's a public poll, so everyone knows who voted. This might be stopping people from revealing their sex/gender.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------

